# Your trip out stories



## Lukecash12 (Sep 21, 2009)

In my college days, I walked into my apartment kitchen and one of my buddies was in some kind of trance with one hand resting against the kitchen counter. At the sound of my entrance he came out of the trance, physically recoiling, and said with a straight face and in monotone, "_I know what it's like to be dead._" Then he went back to staring at whatever he'd been staring at before I came in.

During my twenties, I practiced sensory deprivation, and contemplation periods where I kept my eyes shut while awake for 20-30 mins at a time (in a standing position). Once, when I came out of the experiment at my watch's alarm, I couldn't shake off the resulting vertigo for a good while, and I felt as if I had total recall because time was passing agonizingly slowly.

Lastly, I spent one day perplexed by the idea of language and speech, so I didn't talk or read that day. I just spent the day wondering why we choose particular sounds, and thinking of how funny several of our words sound. Mundane words like prepositions and pronouns were a hoot to me that day, and thinking of other languages just blew my mind. Basically, the day wasted away with me tripping on phonetics.


----------



## Kopachris (May 31, 2010)

Lukecash12 said:


> In my college days, I walked into my apartment kitchen and one of my buddies was in some kind of trance with one hand resting against the kitchen counter. At the sound of my entrance he came out of the trance, physically recoiling, and said with a straight face and in monotone, "_I know what it's like to be dead._" Then he went back to staring at whatever he'd been staring at before I came in.
> 
> During my twenties, I practiced sensory deprivation, and contemplation periods where I kept my eyes shut while awake for 20-30 mins at a time (in a standing position). Once, when I came out of the experiment at my watch's alarm, I couldn't shake off the resulting vertigo for a good while, and I felt as if I had total recall because time was passing agonizingly slowly.
> 
> Lastly, I spent one day perplexed by the idea of language and speech, so I didn't talk or read that day. I just spent the day wondering why we choose particular sounds, and thinking of how funny several of our words sound. Mundane words like prepositions and pronouns were a hoot to me that day, and thinking of other languages just blew my mind. Basically, the day wasted away with me tripping on phonetics.


Yup, except it was hypothermia. If you go fishing on a cloudy day in January with high winds, at least wear proper clothing.

Nope; I'll have to try that.

Yup; try making a conlang.


----------



## clavichorder (May 2, 2011)

I had this one experience where I was in the dark lightless shower and had just finished, and I closed my eyes and started seeing patches of green glowing wispy things. It looked like I was zooming in on a galaxy of green, there were a bunch of strange luminescent things swirling around and I felt shivers, stayed in that shower for probably over 40 min. Occasionally they would make shapes and I fancied I saw a skull... I was creeped out but utterly fascinated. This was a few years ago.


----------



## Ukko (Jun 4, 2010)

What you guys are describing are nonsexual versions of playing with yourself. When I was a teenager I could zone out by sitting in the woods in a comfortable place with no long views, particularly in the autumn (the bugs are apt to be distracting in summer). Several times I had the sensation of being in a Presence. Probably not God, but maybe _a_ god, I figured.

More likely I could feel the attention an animal was paying me.


----------



## aphyrodite (Jan 9, 2012)

That one moment when I dive deep into the sea. It's as if life above the water doesn't really matter anymore.


----------



## moody (Nov 5, 2011)

Lukecash12 said:


> In my college days, I walked into my apartment kitchen and one of my buddies was in some kind of trance with one hand resting against the kitchen counter. At the sound of my entrance he came out of the trance, physically recoiling, and said with a straight face and in monotone, "_I know what it's like to be dead._" Then he went back to staring at whatever he'd been staring at before I came in.
> 
> During my twenties, I practiced sensory deprivation, and contemplation periods where I kept my eyes shut while awake for 20-30 mins at a time (in a standing position). Once, when I came out of the experiment at my watch's alarm, I couldn't shake off the resulting vertigo for a good while, and I felt as if I had total recall because time was passing agonizingly slowly.
> 
> Lastly, I spent one day perplexed by the idea of language and speech, so I didn't talk or read that day. I just spent the day wondering why we choose particular sounds, and thinking of how funny several of our words sound. Mundane words like prepositions and pronouns were a hoot to me that day, and thinking of other languages just blew my mind. Basically, the day wasted away with me tripping on phonetics.


He'd most likely been listening to minimalists.


----------



## ComposerOfAvantGarde (Dec 2, 2011)

I remember a day when I did nothing but lie in bed and wonder what it would be like to be a chair.


----------



## moody (Nov 5, 2011)

clavichorder said:


> I had this one experience where I was in the dark lightless shower and had just finished, and I closed my eyes and started seeing patches of green glowing wispy things. It looked like I was zooming in on a galaxy of green, there were a bunch of strange luminescent things swirling around and I felt shivers, stayed in that shower for probably over 40 min. Occasionally they would make shapes and I fancied I saw a skull... I was creeped out but utterly fascinated. This was a few years ago.


What on earth had you been doing in that shower, you must get control!


----------



## moody (Nov 5, 2011)

ComposerOfAvantGarde said:


> I remember a day when I did nothing but lie in bed and wonder what it would be like to be a chair.


Well, and what was it like??


----------



## ComposerOfAvantGarde (Dec 2, 2011)

moody said:


> Well, and what was it like??


I never really could imagine it anyway.


----------



## clavichorder (May 2, 2011)

moody said:


> What on earth had you been doing in that shower, you must get control!


Innocently showering. And then I was enjoying my stay in there and wanted to the water to evaporate off me.


----------



## Ozomulsion (Jan 15, 2012)

I've had only 1 trip out moment I can think of. I suddenly had awoken in the middle of the night with a because of an extremely unusual and sickening smell. I was half asleep and I jumped out of my bed and started searching through my bedsheets trying to find the source. I later came to my senses and found that there was no source and that I was most likely dreaming the smell, because it went away after a bit. I still have no idea what happened...


----------



## Ukko (Jun 4, 2010)

Ozomulsion said:


> I've had only 1 trip out moment I can think of. I suddenly had awoken in the middle of the night with a because of an extremely unusual and sickening smell. I was half asleep and I jumped out of my bed and started searching through my bedsheets trying to find the source. I later came to my senses and found that there was no source and that I was most likely dreaming the smell, because it went away after a bit. I still have no idea what happened...


Hey, an olfactory dream. Never had one of those. I wonder how common they are.


----------



## Meaghan (Jul 31, 2010)

In the basement of my college's music building there is a windowless practice room. When you go in and leave the light off and close the door, there is absolutely no difference between having your eyes open and having them closed, even after letting them adjust for a while. Sometimes I go in there and play pieces I know well enough to play with my eyes closed and if I do it long enough, I lose my sense of where various parts of my body are in relation to other parts, how big I am, etc. It's difficult to describe. I sometimes feel like an elongated giant, other times like the piano is looming above me. Sometimes this is so distracting that I cannot play and other times I go on just fine, though I feel like a disembodied pair of hands. Eventually I get used to it and it stops being disconcerting, and then using only hearing and touch becomes very calming and helps my playing.


----------



## Ukko (Jun 4, 2010)

Meaghan said:


> In the basement of my college's music building there is a windowless practice room. When you go in and leave the light off and close the door, there is absolutely no difference between having your eyes open and having them closed, even after letting them adjust for a while. Sometimes I go in there and play pieces I know well enough to play with my eyes closed and if I do it long enough, I lose my sense of where various parts of my body are in relation to other parts, how big I am, etc. It's difficult to describe. I sometimes feel like an elongated giant, other times like the piano is looming above me. Sometimes this is so distracting that I cannot play and other times I go on just fine, though I feel like a disembodied pair of hands. Eventually I get used to it and it stops being disconcerting, and then using only hearing and touch becomes very calming and helps my playing.


Thanks Meaghan, that's interesting. The darkness thing is a fairly common practice when _listening_ to music. I wonder if it helps get 'into' the music while playing it.

It's another experience I will never know.


----------



## Meaghan (Jul 31, 2010)

Hilltroll72 said:


> Thanks Meaghan, that's interesting. The darkness thing is a fairly common practice when _listening_ to music. *I wonder if it helps get 'into' the music while playing it. *
> 
> It's another experience I will never know.


I think so. Kind of like how blind people's other senses are often sharper than sighted people's, I pay more attention to how I sound when I'm not distracted by sight.


----------



## Vaneyes (May 11, 2010)

I've had no such experiences.


----------



## CountessAdele (Aug 25, 2011)

This only happened to me when I had my wisdom teeth pulled. I sat in the chair and started to count backwards from ten, I only got to eight and then I was suddenly being led to a small purple room where my parents were waiting for me. And everything was hilarious for some reason. My mom told me later that I asked for her compact and laughed at my reflection because my mouth was full of cotton.


----------



## Meaghan (Jul 31, 2010)

CountessAdele said:


> This only happened to me when I had my wisdom teeth pulled. I sat in the chair and started to count backwards from ten, I only got to eight and then I was suddenly being led to a small purple room where my parents were waiting for me. And everything was hilarious for some reason. My mom told me later that I asked for her compact and laughed at my reflection because my mouth was full of cotton.


Ha, oh yes, I had forgotten about getting my wisdom teeth out! It's funny how when you wake up from general anesthesia, there's no sense of time having passed like there is when you've slept. When they put the needle in my arm, I laid back and looked up at the ceiling until it started get all drippy-looking (though of course it wasn't actually), and then I looked at the heart monitor, saw that it said 40, and decided to close my eyes. And it seemed like they woke me up immediately after. And everything was funny to me, too. And then I couldn't keep anything down for a couple days and then I lived on miso soup and jello for a week. Yaaaaay.


----------



## An Die Freude (Apr 23, 2011)

I used to have this recurring dream where i would be flicking around a small yellow ball and when it hit something everything would start crashing around me and I'd wake up and I'd be thrashing around because I was getting tickled by something (i.e nothing). I've grew out of it now but I've always wondered what it meant.


----------



## Lukecash12 (Sep 21, 2009)

Meaghan said:


> In the basement of my college's music building there is a windowless practice room. When you go in and leave the light off and close the door, there is absolutely no difference between having your eyes open and having them closed, even after letting them adjust for a while. Sometimes I go in there and play pieces I know well enough to play with my eyes closed and if I do it long enough, I lose my sense of where various parts of my body are in relation to other parts, how big I am, etc. It's difficult to describe. I sometimes feel like an elongated giant, other times like the piano is looming above me. Sometimes this is so distracting that I cannot play and other times I go on just fine, though I feel like a disembodied pair of hands. Eventually I get used to it and it stops being disconcerting, and then using only hearing and touch becomes very calming and helps my playing.


That's called sensory deprivation, and psychologists and brain physiologists have been messing with it and running tests for quite some time now. I've always wanted to try "Flotation REST": http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Sensory_deprivation


----------



## Klavierspieler (Jul 16, 2011)

Meaghan said:


> Ha, oh yes, I had forgotten about getting my wisdom teeth out! It's funny how when you wake up from general anesthesia, there's no sense of time having passed like there is when you've slept. When they put the needle in my arm, I laid back and looked up at the ceiling until it started get all drippy-looking (though of course it wasn't actually), and then I looked at the heart monitor, saw that it said 40, and decided to close my eyes. And it seemed like they woke me up immediately after. And everything was funny to me, too. And then I couldn't keep anything down for a couple days and then I lived on miso soup and jello for a week. Yaaaaay.


Hmmmm... I think I'll take local.


----------



## Philip (Mar 22, 2011)

i once painted my apartment but didn't plan anywhere else to sleep while it dried, so i slept in the apartment, on the floor... next morning after waking up i lost vision in my right eye for about an hour. scary  (ophthalmic migraine)

also, a while ago i used to voluntarily deprive myself of oxygen by putting my head back and holding my breath... though the first time was by accident. if you do this without blacking out, for a few seconds after you get an _intense_ rush throughout your whole body. i hear some people do this for sexual pleasure by using belts, but it's far more dangerous and can be fatal if unsupervised. (erotic asphyxiation)

those are the legal ones.

edit: oh wait there's more. if you want to hallucinate legally, don't sleep for 24h, dig a trench in the forest and stand in it for the night. the trees will start walking and talking to you, and if you fall asleep (or not) you won't be able to tell what is reality vs dream.


----------



## moody (Nov 5, 2011)

clavichorder said:


> Innocently showering. And then I was enjoying my stay in there and wanted to the water to evaporate off me.


I believe you ---thousands wouldn't !


----------



## moody (Nov 5, 2011)

Philip said:


> i once painted my apartment but didn't plan anywhere else to sleep while it dried, so i slept in the apartment, on the floor... next morning after waking up i lost vision in my right eye for about an hour. scary  (ophthalmic migraine)
> 
> also, a while ago i used to occasionally deprive myself of oxygen by putting my head back and holding my breath... the first time by accident. if you do this without blacking out, for a few seconds after you get an _intense_ rush throughout your whole body. i hear some people do this for sexual pleasure by using belts, but it's far more dangerous and can be fatal if unsupervised. (erotic asphyxiation)
> 
> those are the legal ones.


Too much information I think--but whatever turns you on !


----------



## Philip (Mar 22, 2011)

Meaghan said:


> I think so. Kind of like how blind people's other senses are often sharper than sighted people's, I pay more attention to how I sound when I'm not distracted by sight.


i think you're right. i've experienced something similar where i went into a noise absorbing room, in which the walls are basically made out of foam pyramids. it's completely nuts, you can't hear anything. even if someone is talking you can barely make out what they're saying; if everyone is quiet, it's total silence.

however, being blind and seeing darkness is not quite the same. losing the visual signal is not like closing your eyes, as many would think. when you close your eyes you see darkness, perhaps patches of color, but mostly the absence of color. being completely blind is like what you "see" at the back of your head, it's not black... it's just nothing. it's hard to visualize, precisely because you can't!


----------



## Ukko (Jun 4, 2010)

Originally Posted by Philip 
i once painted my apartment but didn't plan anywhere else to sleep while it dried, so i slept in the apartment, on the floor... next morning after waking up i lost vision in my right eye for about an hour. scary (ophthalmic migraine)

also, a while ago i used to occasionally deprive myself of oxygen by putting my head back and holding my breath... the first time by accident. if you do this without blacking out, for a few seconds after you get an intense rush throughout your whole body. i hear some people do this for sexual pleasure by using belts, but it's far more dangerous and can be fatal if unsupervised. (erotic asphyxiation)

those are the legal ones.



moody said:


> Too much information I think--but whatever turns you on !


I think the trench in the forest is also fairly legal.... The sleep deprivation thing in the forest looks like part of the Amerind male entering adulthood ritual practiced by some tribes. Maybe not the trench part though. The initiate eventually falls asleep... and the rest of his experience is his own business.


----------



## Ravellian (Aug 17, 2009)

I can't remember anything "trippy" happening to me while I've been awake, but something really weird happened one time while I was dreaming - I had very vivid "transition" from dreaming into wakefulness.

This happened just a couple of years ago. In my dream I was standing in a room standing next to a phone, it rung, and I picked it up and tried to say "Hello," but before I could, I was suddenly paralyzed. I couldn't move anything or speak, and everything faded to white. I was aware that I had been dreaming and that the dream was now "ending." I stayed in the blank white space for a few seconds and opened my eyes into the real world.

I think it might have been some weird version of sleep paralysis that somehow paralyzed me before I was completely out of the dreamworld.  But anyway, that's the only time that's ever happened.


----------



## Huilunsoittaja (Apr 6, 2010)

The most trippiest moments I ever had was simply being in a dream thinking what was happening to me was 100% real. I've had a dream of a guy proposing to me. I don't know if I'll ever be that happy in real life as I was in that one moment, I was screaming "O my God!" over and over and weeping just like you've always women act in such events. Even though it's never happened to me in real life, I think I can legitimately say that I know what it's like to be proposed to by someone you are dying to marry, because the _emotion _I experienced was so realistic.

Waking up was the awful part. Because I know that person in real life.

Another time, I had a dream I was playing a piece of music on my flute, accompanied by an orchestral recording of the 3rd mvmt. of Tchaikovsky's 5th symphony. At a sudden point in the music, I was so struck by wonder at its beauty I literally woke up hyperventilating. Tchaikovsky has that effect on me a little in real life, but in dreams where emotions can go haywire, my mind literally exploded with emotional shock and that's what woke me up, not anything else.


----------



## Fsharpmajor (Dec 14, 2008)

My trippiest experience was taking a hit of LSD, smoking a Camel cigarette with a drop of hash oil added to the tip, and listening to King Crimson's _Islands_ on my Sony Walkman while walking around the hilly streets of east Vancouver late at night. What a fine experience that was! I bought some takeaway Thai food when I got hungry, and got a coffee at Starbucks.

I didn't feel very well in the morning, though, for some unknown reason.


----------



## Lukecash12 (Sep 21, 2009)

Fsharpmajor said:


> My trippiest experience was taking a hit of LSD, smoking a Camel cigarette with a drop of hash oil added to the tip, and listening to King Crimson's _Islands_ on my Sony Walkman while walking around the hilly streets of east Vancouver late at night. What a fine experience that was! I bought some takeaway Thai food when I got hungry, and got a coffee at Starbucks.
> 
> I didn't feel very well in the morning, though, for some unknown reason.


I've had a few of those days, but I never got into Camels because my uncle used to smoke two packs of them a day. He was a mean-spirited and abusive guy, so I don't like being reminded of him.

You guys ever hear of spacebagging? It's when you take boxed wine, and remove the bag from the box with the cork and spout still attached. Then you chug the cheap wine. Sounds horrible, but actually when you drink cheap wine that fast you can't really taste it. You get a pretty crazy buzz, especially for a young wild child like I was, and that was also the worst hang over ever. You wake up with an awful taste and unbearable heartburn, ashamed of the stupid stuff you did and not left room for any jovial humor at all, just morbid humor. We were stupid enough to play around in the canals, and I ate dirt and tore my hands up five or six times running through them.


----------



## CountessAdele (Aug 25, 2011)

When I get really stressed out about something I have this same trippy dream where I'm looking at myself in a mirror when someone I know comes up behind me, taps me on the sholder, and asks me if I'm feeling alright. I look at them in the mirror and when I try to talk my teeth break and fall out of my mouth in pieces. Then I see myself in the mirror again with blood dripping down my chin and thats where I wake up to jaw pain from clenching my teeth in my sleep. Thankfully this only happens when I'm very stressed, like exam week for instance.


----------



## Clementine (Nov 18, 2011)

Most of my 'trip out' moments are in dreams, because I almost always have lucid dreams. The weirdest one though, was when I died in a dream but instead of waking up upon death, I actually was consciously aware I was dead. There was no light at the end of the tunnel- instead it was like a white sun was setting very quickly and it suddenly became very dark and dense and I felt like I was falling. And for a few minutes I sat there thinking 'wow, I'm dead.' But then, because I'm a lucid dreamer I remembered, 'wait! this must be a dream' so I woke up from it, only to wake up in the dream world I had begun in... so sort of a bizarre half dream within a dream type scenario. 

Also, one time I had a dream that I was Spiderman and realized how useless his powers were. I remember standing there flinging a web up onto a building and thinking "now what?" And then thinking about how I sure as hell wasn't going to jump off a building with the notion that the web would somehow cling onto something and support me. And then I got all tangled up cause I couldn't detach myself from it and it was very frustrating.


----------



## Clementine (Nov 18, 2011)

CountessAdele said:


> When I get really stressed out about something I have this same trippy dream where I'm looking at myself in a mirror when someone I know comes up behind me, taps me on the sholder, and asks me if I'm feeling alright. I look at them in the mirror and when I try to talk my teeth break and fall out of my mouth in pieces. Then I see myself in the mirror again with blood dripping down my chin and thats where I wake up to jaw pain from clenching my teeth in my sleep. Thankfully this only happens when I'm very stressed, like exam week for instance.


Ooh, I have dreams about my teeth falling out or being awful fairly frequently. It tends to happen when I forget (or choose not to) wear my retainer. I appreciate my sub-conscious' humor, as if to say 'if you don't wear your retainer, I'll just make it more unpleasant for you.'


----------



## violadude (May 2, 2011)

Clementine said:


> Ooh, I have dreams about my teeth falling out or being awful fairly frequently. It tends to happen when I forget (or choose not to) wear my retainer. I appreciate my sub-conscious' humor, as if to say 'if you don't wear your retainer, I'll just make it more unpleasant for you.'


I have that dream at least once month! I wonder why...


----------



## EddieRUKiddingVarese (Jan 8, 2013)

What if I fell ?


----------



## Klassik (Mar 14, 2017)

Philip said:


> ialso, a while ago i used to voluntarily deprive myself of oxygen by putting my head back and holding my breath... though the first time was by accident. if you do this without blacking out, for a few seconds after you get an _intense_ rush throughout your whole body. i hear some people do this for sexual pleasure by using belts, but it's far more dangerous and can be fatal if unsupervised. (erotic asphyxiation)


Has anyone heard form Philip in a while? I think he may have pulled a František Kočvara! 



Huilunsoittaja said:


> The most trippiest moments I ever had was simply being in a dream thinking what was happening to me was 100% real. I've had a dream of a guy proposing to me. I don't know if I'll ever be that happy in real life as I was in that one moment, I was screaming "O my God!" over and over and weeping just like you've always women act in such events. Even though it's never happened to me in real life, I think I can legitimately say that I know what it's like to be proposed to by someone you are dying to marry, because the _emotion _I experienced was so realistic.
> 
> Waking up was the awful part. Because I know that person in real life.


So you had a dream about being proposed to by a guy, got excited about it, and then was left disappointed at the end. What's so trippy about that? That sounds like the experience most women have in real life after they get married! :lol:

Oh, did you ever tell the real life guy about your dream? 



EddieRUKiddingVarese said:


> What if I fell ?


We'd laugh at you of course. :tiphat:


----------

